# Point at Poipu construction update



## youppi (Oct 12, 2016)

From HI Collection annual meeting slides


----------



## artringwald (Oct 13, 2016)

Did the meeting mention anything about the development of the vacant property next to the Point at Poipu?


----------



## youppi (Oct 13, 2016)

There is 2 slides in the presentation


----------



## youppi (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is the 2nd slide (I compressed it to be able to upload it)


----------



## artringwald (Oct 13, 2016)

youppi said:


> Here is the 2nd slide (I compressed it to be able to upload it)
> View attachment 2839



Thanks so much for posting the slide. If that's really the final plan, there will still be access to the entire shoreline, although it will mean a much longer walk to get there.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 27, 2016)

What really sucks is not being able BQ and Chill by the adult hot tub and look out at the  ocean.


----------

